# What bloodline is he?



## Rubster (May 1, 2012)

I have a 4 years old red nose. My friend gave him to me so I am not sure if he's even pure breed. He's short and kinda muscular. Everyone thinks he's a puppy because of his height. Do you guys know what bloodline is he?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute looking bull dog, love the smile  Welcome, take a look at the link Odin posted and if you got any questions post it up!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

sure.. He is K9..


----------



## Rubster (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies but I guess I will never find out what he really is. Do you think he might be a Staffordshire?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rubster said:


> Thanks for the replies but I guess I will never find out what he really is. Do you think he might be a Staffordshire?


Without papers you'll never know for sure.. he could be part lab for all we know


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im gunna go out on a limb here but the AKC standard for AmStaff specifies black nose only. but im no expert and with no papers who knows. *shrugs* mine's an American Shelter Dog


----------



## Rubster (May 1, 2012)

He was suppose to go to the shelter and I just couldn't let that happen so I took him in  I don't think he's a lab because of how short he is & I guess he's not a AmStaff either.


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

He is a handsome bulldog! Have fun with him!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> im gunna go out on a limb here but the AKC standard for AmStaff specifies black nose only. but im no expert and with no papers who knows. *shrugs* mine's an American Shelter Dog


Lol, mine's a Dollar store special!


----------

